# Navarre Pier?



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well the bed was to comfy this a.m. So missed my morning inshore bite. I heard the spanish were running? I also hear mixed reviews on pier fishing? I am curious if my 15 and 10 year old are gonna have to watch dad throw somebody off the pier? Or if we can expect to have a good time? I just wanna put them on a few fish and spanish are a blast to catch and eat!! 

Whats running? What to expect? Anyone else out there or going out there today? What time of the day is best? Thankyou in advance for any help/info


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Went the other day.spainish city. Just stay away from the end.good luck


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^ thats what I was looking for. Greatly appreciate it


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

It's been pretty much dead the last couple days. Probably due to the north wind. Today might be better though.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

This is from last weekend. Gotchas and bubble rigs. Also they'll eat cigs. Had a 4 pounder eat my cig when fishing for kings. He's in that pic, bottom row


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Must not be this past weekend? Idk,if this North wind every evening has em shut down? But they were absent from shallow water Sunday


----------

